# passport validity requirements for Spain?



## deanwood (6 Nov 2006)

I just booked to go to Lanzarote today and just remember my passport was up soon....January
bit freaked out at the moment cause looking at previous posts the express post takes 10 days and I am going away on the 19th. 
Question is do I need to get a new passport for the trip? and if I apply today for a new passport will I get it on the 17th or is there a quicker way?


----------



## elefantfresh (6 Nov 2006)

*Re: passport*

Goto the passport office with proof of travel and they will sort you out that day.


----------



## Decani (6 Nov 2006)

*Re: passport*

If it's any consolation, the Passport Express service of late is pretty quick. We got one completed within 5 days.


----------



## ney001 (6 Nov 2006)

*Re: passport*



deanwood said:


> I just booked to go to Lanzarote today and just remember my passport was up soon....January
> bit freaked out at the moment cause looking at previous posts the express post takes 10 days and I am going away on the 19th.
> Question is do I need to get a new passport for the trip? and if I apply today for a new passport will I get it on the 17th or is there a quicker way?



you have to have at least 6 months left on your passport to be guaranteed travel


----------



## tallpaul (6 Nov 2006)

*Re: passport*

TBH, I can never understand how someone can forget that their passport is running out. Its one of the things that should be logged away in people's brains along with their driver licence expiry. To see the queues during the summer outside the Passport Office on Molesworth St. is mind-boggling. 

I think that the Passport Office is far too accommodating. They should only allow people to queue for passports for genuine emergencies rather than a non-essential holiday.


----------



## CMCR (6 Nov 2006)

*Re: passport*

I don't think EU member states can set down that your passport must be in date for a certain period, so I think you are probably fine to travel to Lanzarote without the need for a new passport.  The following is taken from the Dept. Foreign Affairs website: 

"All EU citizens have the right to enter and reside in the territory of any other Member State of the Union for a period of up to three months simply by presenting a valid passport or national identity card: no other formality is required. Member States cannot set additional conditions concerning the minimum validity of duration of the identity card or passport. 

Irish citizens travelling to destinations outside the EU are subject to the specific requirements of those countries for the entry of non-nationals into their territory and they should contact the relevant Embassy of those countries before they travel for the most up-to-date information on these requirements." 

It might be useful to give the Passport Office a call anyway. 

CMCR.


----------



## ClubMan (6 Nov 2006)

*Re: passport*

Probably of relevance:




> *Ireland's participation in the Schengen Agreement
> 
> * In accordance with the protocol to the Treaty of Amsterdam, Ireland can take part in all or part of the Schengen arrangements if all of the  Schengen Group Member States and a representative of the Irish government vote unanimously in favour within the Council of the European Union.
> 
> Ireland is party to the Schengen Agreement, but not for visa purposes. This means that Irish nationals will be required to bring their passports with them when travelling within the Schengen area.


Also - whatever photo id requirements that the airline carrier in question have in place may also be relevant.


----------



## Afuera (6 Nov 2006)

*Re: passport*



ney001 said:


> you have to have at least 6 months left on your passport to be guaranteed travel



Says who?


----------



## deanwood (6 Nov 2006)

to update ye rang the Spanish embassy and I am ok to travel....phew couldn't deal with the hassle of running around and getting the passport thanks for all your help


----------



## Afuera (6 Nov 2006)

deanwood said:


> to update ye rang the Spanish embassy and I am ok to travel....phew couldn't deal with the hassle of running around and getting the passport thanks for all your help



Enjoy your holidays!


----------



## Oracle24 (21 May 2011)

*Passport - travel to spain*

Has there been any change to the regualations re travel to Spain!!!??? Someone just told me that Spain are now operating a US style system now whereby your details have to be cleared in advance before you can travel?? Am heading to Marbella in July


Thanks


----------



## TheShark (22 May 2011)

Yes its called API (Advance Passenger Information) , just go on your airlines website, open up your booking and put in your details.


----------



## Oracle24 (22 May 2011)

TheShark said:


> Yes its called API (Advance Passenger Information) , just go on your airlines website, open up your booking and put in your details.



Strange...made the booking a couple of months back and there was no mention of this. What would happen if I didnt know and just turned up at Dublin airport on the day?


----------



## Time (22 May 2011)

You would not be allowed check in without providing the information.


----------



## Oracle24 (22 May 2011)

Time said:


> You would not be allowed check in without providing the information.



So do they inform passengers before they travel? Would I have got an email?


----------



## Time (22 May 2011)

Yes. The 2 main airlines do warn you in their confirmation emails.


----------



## dewdrop (7 Jul 2011)

*Advanced passenger information.*

If one has not inputted these details before arriving at the airport can it be done at the airport before departure?


----------



## korpy (12 Jul 2011)

I was checking on Ryanair website and can't find the API. However I don't think you need to this on Ryanair website because printing your ticket you give them the passport informations there.


----------



## Time (13 Jul 2011)

> *What passenger information is required?*
> 
> Ryanair are required to collect the passport or EU/EEA issued  National Identity Card details of all passengers departing from the UK,  IRELAND and MOROCCO to Spain or the Canary Islands/Balearic Islands or  to/from Morocco to/from the UK. Passport information, including:
> 
> ...


----------

